

The 80% principle - mijustin
https://medium.com/this-happened-to-me/b38636e0b699

======
charlieirish
Working at ~80% also makes me more productive. Taking a break and doing
something else often 'releases' the solution. Moreover, taking a break and
meeting real people provides new opportunities and avenues that you otherwise
wouldn't know about. Great article Justin - couldn't agree more.

